# Kitchen faucet advice please!



## Kathy642 (Aug 15, 2015)

I am trying to find a faucet for our kitchen remodel. Our home is an old 1800's log home. The kitchen is fairly small(11x15). 

The faucet will be in front of a window with window sill and the copper sink will be 30"x20"x7" deep(interior is 26"x16" and 8" deep when undermounted).

I would prefer something not real tall. About 13" tall overall(or shorter), with roughly 8" from spout(aerator) to deck. Just tall enough to fit tall pots under to fill and wash. It also has to have a longer reach. Over 9", closer to 10"(how far spout sticks out into sink).

I've been looking at pull-out faucets and ones with side sprays, since all pull-downs seem to be too tall and have short reach(spout not far enough forward in sink). I've heard pull-outs have better water flow/pressure and the spray is better than the ones with a side spray. I've always had a side spray with lots of pressure and never any problems with it. 
I would like to stick with Delta or Moen, if possible, since they have good customer service, easy to get parts and lifetime warranty on parts and finish. 
I like the look of the Moen Wetherly and Braemore and the Delta Cassidy(bad reviews) since they have the rustic, Victorian look, but they have the side spray and I've heard the water pressure isn't that good. 

At this point, I'd rather get something that has all or most of what I'm looking for, rather than getting it for looks(just not real modern).

If I go with one that has an integrated spray, I want to make sure it has a metal or black(vinyl?) braided hose, as I was told at the plumbing supply showroom that those are the best hoses.  

Also, most have a really low flow(1.5 gpm), which is a lot less flow/pressure than I'm used to(We've always had high flow/pressure in all of our faucets).  I've used a low flow faucet and do not like them. I would prefer one with really good flow/pressure and really good spray, but at this point, I'll deal with whatever it is.

Yes, I've been to a showroom, but they didn't have a lot to look at and they couldn't tell me anything I didn't already know. I've researched a lot and looked at just about every faucet out there.

Also, I want it in a darker bronze color.

Everything I've looked at is either has too short of a reach, to short from spout to deck, not the right hose, or doesn't come in a darker bronze color. 

I know everyone has their favorites, but I just want something not so tall, yet I can get pots under to wash without bumping the faucet, really good construction(very little or no plastic and good hose), dark bronze color and good warranty. My price range is around $400 or less.

Am I asking too much? I know it sounds like I'm being picky(which I may be), but I'm trying to make sure I get a durable faucet that I like. 

I'm looking for suggestions of ones that people have actually had experience with and how you like/don't like it, since I already know what's out there and I need to pick one so we can move on and finish our remodel. Thanks!

Sorry such a long post!


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 15, 2015)

I dont remember what brand ours is but it is the pull out type with a button for spray or straight flow. The hose is covered in braided SS. We love the pull out feature and wont go back to the side spray. Flow is great. Most have a little plastic part you can remove and get good flow. I often set the pot on the counter and bring the water to it. Bottom of the pot stays dry and if there is something in the sink it' easy. 

 to the forum and great first post.


----------



## Kathy642 (Aug 15, 2015)

bud16415, thanks for welcoming me to the forum.  How long have you had your faucet and would it be possible to post a photo of it?  I could probably figure out what faucet it is from a photo.  Thanks!

Anyone else have suggestions of a faucet?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 15, 2015)

Stick with any of the name brands that fit your needs. What works at my house may not work for you. I have a moen pull out and love it. It's brushed nickel and haven't had any problems in two years.


----------



## Kathy642 (Aug 15, 2015)

Oldognewtrick, I agree that what works for one person, may not work for someone else, but would you happen to know which faucet you have or could you post a photo of it?  I'm curious as to what others have and like and at least it would help to know which faucets others think are good, so I can hopefully narrow it down.  Thanks!


----------



## zannej (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi again, Kathy. 

I see you found your way over here.

Hopefully, the folks here can help you find something that works for you.


----------



## frodo (Aug 15, 2015)

zannej said:


> Hi again, Kathy.
> 
> I see you found your way over here.
> 
> Hopefully, the folks here can help you find something that works for you.




:::beer:


----------



## Kathy642 (Aug 15, 2015)

What, are you two following me????(talking about you Zannej & Frodo)...Creepy!!! lol  :banana:
So, back to my faucet dilemma....Anyone else have a faucet you like?????:help:


----------



## frodo (Aug 15, 2015)

kathy,  you need to go to a plumbing showroom.



http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=kitchen+sink+faucets&FORM=HDRSC2


----------



## Kathy642 (Aug 15, 2015)

frodo, been there, done that. They didn't have many at the showroom and the guy there couldn't help me. I think I knew more about the different faucets than he did!

Just want to know if anyone has one like I'm looking for and can actually comment on the good/bad about it.  The person at the showroom doesn't have experience with the faucets, like people here do.  I'm just looking for a few that people like. As I said before, that would really help me to narrow it down or eliminate any.


----------



## frodo (Aug 15, 2015)

chicago  http://screencast.com/t/XbZtOlnEX

the handles i do not like

i like these

http://screencast.com/t/QwzYdnBs


----------



## zannej (Aug 16, 2015)

LOL. This is a sister site of the plumbing forum. There is also the flooringforum and garageretreat forum. So there is some crossover of members.

I remember you established that you couldn't test out some faucets in the store since they weren't hooked up to water and you've gone to several showrooms and there wasn't much on youtube to demonstrate specific faucets. What you are looking for now is owner experiences with certain faucets.

I will say that generally if a faucet has a lot of reviews and at least a 4 star rating on amazon, it usually performs fairly well. The problem is finding ones that have a lot of reviews.

Have we developed a list of brands that are NOT reliable? Are Pfister and Kingston Brass, etc any good?

Kathy, have you decided whether you want side sprayer or pull-out? Or are you still open to both? I've seen that some of the pull-outs can have different types of sprays. It can be pretty daunting trying to find something.

The Pros of a sidesprayer:
1. If you have a particularly tall object in the sink-- bucket, large pot, refrigerator drawer/shelf, you can turn the regular faucet out of the way and use the side-sprayer to clean it.
2. You don't have to worry about it going back in to its port before using the default faucet.
3. Its designed to be held more easily and tends to fit in the hand better than some pull-outs
4. If you want to prank someone, you can put a rubberband around it to hold it on so the next person that turns on the faucet gets sprayed.
5. It allows you to order a sink that you like without a sprayer and get the sprayer separately
6. If anything ever happens to it, its not too difficult to replace.

Cons of the sidesprayer: 
1. Sink must have a hole for it to come out of
2. I *think* it might require a separate hookup or extra connection-- I'll have to look at mine to see (or maybe someone here knows)
3. Sometimes if you have a lot of large pans and stuff from a big meal or are having to clean stuff other than dishes (like cleaning the shelves and drawers from a refrigerator) it can be harder to reach the sprayer.
4. Depending on the location of your lever, sometimes it can get in the way of the lever or pull against the lever (it does on mine because my lever is in the middle with faucet on left and sprayer on right.
-

Pros of Pull-out
1. It is easy to reach
2. If need be, you can still use it even if the faucet is turned to the side
3. It doesn't require a separate hole
4. It doesn't require a separate hookup or extra connection
5. I think you can just pull it out without having to use a button or diverter- just using default spray-- to move it around and clean from different angles

Cons of the Pull-out
1. If you have large stuff in the sink, it might be harder to maneuver if pulling on it makes the faucet move around
2. Sometimes the pull-outs might not come out easily (but I think that depends on the model)
3. You generally have to make it go back in to place in order to use the normal function part of the faucet.
4. If anything happens to the hose it may be harder to replace
5. You generally can't get it separately and a replacement would be more expensive (although, I know your goal is to get one that won't have to be replaced).
-----

Have you looked at any faucets you like that don't have a pull out or side sprayer but that could allow you to get a side sprayer separately?

As for your color range-- Venetian Bronze and oil-rubbed bronze?

If I'm not mistaken, this is the one you liked the look of?






I've noticed that the Cassidy comes in pull-out, pull-down, and just without a sprayer so you could get one separately.

I hope I'm not adding to the confusion.


----------



## Kathy642 (Aug 16, 2015)

zannej, when looking at pull-downs and pull-outs, the Cassidy pull-down is the only one I've found so far that is shorter, but still has enough room from spout to deck for tall pots and also has the color I like. 

Unfortunately, yes, it does have above 4 stars on Amazon, but all the good reviews are from those that just installed not long before they reviewed it.  There are several bad reviews saying it doesn't pull out or go back in well, plus several saying it started to leak(water everywhere) after very short time.  Also, I can't find a photo or video showing the hose.  Some say it's braided steel, but in the Q & A on Delta, they say nylon.  I've also heard it's plastic and kinks up a lot.   So, I can't find out for sure what the hose is and it doesn't sound like the best faucet.

I've been told that some of the cheaper Delta and Moen faucets may not be that great. I've heard that some of their faucets are better than others(you get what you pay for).    I do have a budget though.

I like the look and dimensions of the Moen Braemore and Wetherly, but have heard they are very low flow/pressure and not a very strong side spray. Plus, that means one more hole for the side spray.  I wouldn't mind having the side spray and another hole, if I knew for certain the faucet and spray had really good pressure.

I really don't think I'm looking for too much with a faucet, I just wish more people would post that have a faucet closer to what I'm looking for, rather than most saying they have a taller pull-down, which does me no good.  

I'll see if anyone else posts here.  Thanks for all your help!!!

Again, if anyone has any other suggestions, keep them coming!


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 16, 2015)

Ours is a Kohler and kind of looks like this. It&#8217;s about 4 years old as best I can tell. I bought our kitchen used off Craigslist and the people selling it had just done a major remod and then turned around and bought a whole new kitchen and sold theirs. 

This one shows a black hose so maybe the guy upgraded to the braided hose. 

One thing I know is term we use that&#8217;s called &#8220;paralyzes by analyzes&#8221; I know a faucet is something you live with a long time and they are not cheap but sometimes you need to take your best shot. For me things boil down to function and ascetics. Sure I want both if I can but I would rather have one that works the way I want if I can&#8217;t have both. I wouldn&#8217;t hesitate for a second buying another Kohler just like the one I have for 160 bucks. But that&#8217;s me and my tastes are specific to me. 

http://www.faucet.com/kohler-k-1043...6008!&ef_id=VNZpzgAAAFolpD-W:20150816123739:s


----------



## frodo (Aug 16, 2015)

Kathy642 said:


> zannej, when looking at pull-downs and pull-outs, the Cassidy pull-down is the only one I've found so far that is shorter, but still has enough room from spout to deck for tall pots and also has the color I like.
> 
> Unfortunately, yes, it does have above 4 stars on Amazon, but all the good reviews are from those that just installed not long before they reviewed it.  There are several bad reviews saying it doesn't pull out or go back in well, plus several saying it started to leak(water everywhere) after very short time.  Also, I can't find a photo or video showing the hose.  Some say it's braided steel, but in the Q & A on Delta, they say nylon.  I've also heard it's plastic and kinks up a lot.   So, I can't find out for sure what the hose is and it doesn't sound like the best faucet.
> 
> ...






Kathy,  maybe, if you were to post a picture of a faucet that is CLOSE to what you are looking for.
to me, what you want is clouded by to much detail and verbiage, 

:2cents:


----------



## Kathy642 (Aug 16, 2015)

frodo, 

-13" high overall
-Around 8" from spout(aerator) to deck - just high enough to fit tall pots/cookie sheet under to wash w/o hitting faucet.
-Really good water flow/pressure if possible(and strong spray)-heard pullouts have stronger pressure than side spray
-Very durable(will be in stone counter, so want very durable/reliable faucet).
-Darker bronze color-
-Lifetime warranty on parts and finish with good customer service

-If a pull-out or pull-down, a good hose(braided steel or black-was told at showroom they're the best).

Budget-around $40 

I know what's out there and have seen reviews and have been to a showroom. I need suggestions based on personal experience from anyone who has a faucet they've had long enough to know how it holds up(good reviews on faucets seem to be from those that just installed it).

Thanks for any help!!!

I will post photos of styles I like as soon as I figure out how to make the photos smaller(too big to post).


----------



## frodo (Aug 16, 2015)

the last one is the style i have, it is a moen.

the only thing i do not like about it, is the 3/8 tubing water hook up.

i prefer a straight 1/2 male thread to attach to.

other than that,  good faucet


in my opinion,   that and a dollar will get you a cup of coffee

copper sinks look best with a wall mount faucet, 

in the hole in the sink, install a hot water dispencer and soap dispencer



http://screencast.com/t/ap6XH18S

http://screencast.com/t/Q40neiDd3


----------



## Kathy642 (Aug 16, 2015)

I couldn't figure out how to make the photos smaller, but these are the styles I like. I'm open to others.  BTW, I can't do a wall mount. Not sure if I would like it either, although I do agree it is very much the old style.


----------



## frodo (Aug 16, 2015)

why cant you do a wall mount.


----------



## Kathy642 (Aug 16, 2015)

I don't care for wall mounts.  oh, and btw, I,d like a longer reach; how far faucet reaches to front of sink)-at least 9" or longer.&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Kathy642 (Aug 16, 2015)

I noticed I said my budget is around $40. I meant $400


----------



## Kathy642 (Aug 17, 2015)

Anyone have any other faucet to recommend?


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 17, 2015)

For quality...Kohler or Moen. Other than that, just pick one and do it! By the time you choose, there will be five new ones on the market that you will have to evaluate, and you will have to start all over again.
If you're not having luck in retail stores, take a trip to a kitchen designer, and see what he/she has to offer.


----------



## Kathy642 (Aug 18, 2015)

Anyone know about the different hoses? I was told if going with a pull-down or pull-out, the best hoses are braided stainless or black(vinyl?).

It seems like Moen has all plastic hoses and I don't know what Delta are, but they aren't black and don't look stainless.  I was told to avoid plastic.  

I can't seem to find anything that says specifically what the hose material for either is.

Anyone know how good Moen/Delta hoses actually are and if all Moen have the same hose and Delta all same?


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 18, 2015)

The idea behind a braided hose is twofold the braid provides abrasion protection and allows a very soft and flexible inner hose. It&#8217;s all about feel. The color really means nothing as almost all the new space age plastics can have dye added to get whatever you want. Hardness equals strength in most cases and it&#8217;s another tradeoff between wear and function. Get one that feels nice and not like you are pulling a garden hose around. If it goes bad in a couple years just replace the hose. 

As of right now I would say with the research you have done you are actually the expert in this area on this forum. If someone came here with the question of what kitchen sink faucet to buy and they had the same criteria as you and made it very clear they needed to get this faucet on order today. What would be your recommendation to them?


----------



## Kathy642 (Aug 18, 2015)

I wouldn't have an answer.  I just wish someone could tell me about a faucet with a lower profile, or somewhat shorter, that they have or have had experience with that they really like that's at least close to what I'm looking for. Or any that I should avoid.
 When I think I've found one, I check it out and it's either way to tall/short or doesn't come in the darker bronze color I want. 

I've heard the cheaper Delta's and Moen's are usually not as good  quality as the higher priced ones(yes, I know some cost more for finish or more features).    I wish I knew if the lower priced ones were good or not(under $300).


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 18, 2015)

Take a look at what replacement cartridge selector valve is inside. If you go to the apron and vest stores they have the replacement cartridges right there also. That&#8217;s the only thing that wears out for the most part and you will see if they use the same one or if it looks significantly cheaper built. The rest of the cost is purely cosmetic. The less expensive ones are built in the millions and appeal to the masses. If what you want is a look that not many people want and the materials are not the norm expect to pay more. That in no way means the product isn&#8217;t as good.


----------



## Kathy642 (Aug 18, 2015)

bud16415, thanx for the info!


----------



## nealtw (Aug 18, 2015)

http://www.signaturehardware.com/ki...ngle-hole-kitchen-faucet-with-hand-spray.html
This about as close to your measurement I could find


----------



## Kathy642 (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks nealtw!


----------



## Kathy642 (Aug 19, 2015)

If my sink is 7" deep(8" when undermounted), what should the minimum spout height(from spout/aerator to deck) be?  I want it high enough to wash big things without hitting the spout, but not too high, so it doesn't splash.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 19, 2015)

You're kidding, right?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 19, 2015)

I think splashing has more to do about the operator than the height.


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 19, 2015)

Kathy642 said:


> If my sink is 7" deep(8" when undermounted), what should the minimum spout height(from spout/aerator to deck) be?  I want it high enough to wash big things without hitting the spout, but not too high, so it doesn't splash.



There are a lot of factors that will go into that calculation. We need to know your water pressure and flow rate max. If you take out the water saver to maximize flow rate you will increase the chances of splash. What is the height of the largest item you will rinse off and what angle is on the highest surface of that item relative to the deck angle being zero. We will also have to know the dispersion angle of the aerator and if its variable like mine it might be more complex. There is also the size of the sink opening and where the object will be placed under the spray and will the reach of the sprayer be located 45 degrees to the back splash if a double sink and 90 degrees if a single sink. 
Im sure there are a lot of secondary influences that would have some effect on splash rates things like water softness and the texture and surface finish of the item being rinsed. I think those can be neglected for starting calculations though. 
The best method would be actual testing though. If we could build a variable height test device we could then experiment and record data on actual spray patterns and splash rates and compile that and have a gold standard that would cover all situations. 

Or I could guess and say a faucet with a height of 6 to 8 inches would be my choice.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 19, 2015)

The ghost of Wuzzat lives!!!!!


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 19, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> The ghost of Wuzzat lives!!!!!



Every forum needs a Wuzzat! We havent had one in a while and its about time we all start taking our turn!


----------



## zannej (Aug 20, 2015)

Kathy, from what I've read, pretty much all of the faucets now are throttled at 1.5gpm. As for side-sprayers, even my el-cheapo Delta one has pretty good pressure even when the diverter isn't fully working.

People have mentioned that the hose can be replaced. I know you don't want to have to replace one, but if you have a warranty and a part goes bad, you can contact the company for a replacement. If you check amazon, sometimes you can find the right sized braided hose.

I know you saw some bad reviews on products that had 4 star reviews, but some people just get unlucky or sometimes write in about the wrong product. If you can find the Cassidy thing in a showroom, see how easily it pulls out. That seems to be the one you liked the most. A plastic sprayer does not mean it is poor quality or that it will have lower pressure. In fact, plastic can prevent the sprayer from getting too hot to the touch. I have a plastic sprayer and I don't have problems with it-- and I've had it since 2002.

As for the wall-mount, I understand that its an exterior wall and there is a window above-- so you wouldn't want to be putting pipes in the exterior wall.

Personally, if I were you, I would try to get one that is at least 13" tall and make sure it swivels.

Because so many faucets are made and people seem to keep them for a long time, I think you may not be able to find the answers you seek. There probably just aren't enough people in a concentrated place that will have experience with the types of faucet in within your parameters.

My advice is to narrow it down to a few options that have at least 4 star ratings, lifetime warranty, and a look that you like and then ask yourself which one you have the best feeling about. You may want to sleep on it and then try to make a decision in the morning. 

It's not a life or death thing. If you buy it from a local store and are not satisfied, you have the option of returning it. If there are any defects or problems with the hose, you can contact the manufacturer-- sometimes they will replace parts for free.

I know you want to get the right faucet and not spend hundreds of dollars on a lemon, but sometimes you just have to take the plunge and pick something. (and I can sympathize bc I will research the hell out of things a lot of the time).

Maybe if you can narrow it down you can post your options and we can go over the pros and cons and help you decide.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 21, 2015)

With a pullout sprayer, the height becomes less important because you can bring the faucet to the pot instead of the pot to the faucet.
The taller the faucet is, the more likely it is to splash - that's simply a physics thing. But it has more to do with what's under the faucet at the time. When the falling water hits a full cup or bowl for instance, there is a good chance that it will create a big plop. this can be minimized by opening the faucet slowly.


----------



## greyparker (Aug 21, 2015)

Yes, check some showrooms


----------



## Kathy642 (Aug 21, 2015)

I've been to a showroom...didn't help. 

I'm open to suggestions if someone has experience with one they really like, but as of now I like the look of the Moen Wetherly and Moen Braemore(both with 1.5 gpm and side spray).  

I've heard people complain  about the really low pressure/flow with them, plus majority of people say a side faucet compared to a pull-down or pull-out is like comparing a chevy to a Ferrari.  Also, people say the pull-out has much better pressure than the side spray.

Since it seems like the ones I like with side spray have very low flow/pressure(also another hole in counter), I've been looking at pull-outs, since they are shorter than the pull-downs and have a much longer reach forward in the sink.   The problem is, most are way too short (about 5"-6" from spout to deck).   The ones that are just tall enough to get a pot under don't come in the darker bronze finish I want.

I had a faucet that was 10" overall height, which was perfect in front of window, but the spout to deck was only 6-6 1/2.  Very hard to get tall pots under to fill, but mainly to wash.  I would hit the faucet.  My sink was a 7" deep drop-in and my new copper sink will also be 7" deep(actually, 8" when undermounted).  Any deeper and I have to bend over to wash something that's sitting on bottom of sink.

I don't want to hit the faucet, especially if it's a darker bronze color, for fear of scratching or chipping it.

I don't mind the look of a pull-out like the Delta Linden or those like it, but way too short.  The ones like it that are just tall enough for pots, do not come in the darker bronze color I really want.  

I'd consider a pull-down, but the shortest one I've found that actually has a somewhat longer reach is the Delta Leland, but it's still a bit tall overall(I think??). Not loving or hating the look, just not my favorite look.  It also has a plastic hose. 

If I were to go with one with a plastic hose, I'm really worried about it leaking and wrecking the cabinets.  I've heard of it happening a lot with plastic hoses.  Everything I hear is...find one with a braided stainless hose.
Plus, some have metal washers and some have nylon/plastic which is not as good.
Looks like Kohler, Delta and Moen do not have the stainless hose.  I think they may all be plastic(not sure).

The Delta Cassidy pull-out that I was looking at, has a plastic hose and lots of people complain it leaks after time, plus everyone says it's hard to pull out and get back in.  Although it has the dimensions I like, if so many people have bad things to say about it, I've pretty much crossed that one off unfortunately.
Yes, it's got over a 4 star rating on Amazon.  None of the people that wrote good reviews have had it very long.  They all say just installed it and looks good.

I guess I just was hoping there would be people that would be able to tell me they have a faucet like I'm looking for (in front of a window, if possible), and have had it a long time with no problems. Or tell me to stay away from a certain one.

Moen Wetherly and Braemore(both with side spray)
-love the look
-side spray may be a negative(for above reasons)
-only 1.5 gpm(low flow/pressure-people have complained)

Delta Cassidy pull-out(not pull-down)
-like the look and dimensions
-lots of bad reviews(leaking, hard to pull out and put back in)-don't want to wreck brand new custom cabinets.
-buttons(spray/stream) rubber cover that people say gets "yucky" over time

Delta Linden pull-out(or ones like it)
-way too short
-ones that are just tall enough(spout to deck) don't come in darker bronze

Delta Leland
-shortest pull-down I've found(still too tall???)
-pretty good spout reach (about 9")
-too tall???
-not loving the look

I can't find anything on any of them that says anything about the specific parts(lists them or photo/video-parts list diagrams don't say which parts are metal or which are plastic/rubber). Even some from a plumbing supply showroom have plastic/rubber parts.

I may be missing others that I should consider.  I'm pretty much stuck on Kohler, Delta or Moen since easy to get parts and lifetime warranty.

I know any could have a problem, but if you don't have specific experience with one you really like and can recommend, and you were looking for one like I want, which one would you go with???? One of the above? A different one?


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 21, 2015)

It's easy to buy a braided hose and replace the plastic one at time of installation. You can scratch that off your list of worries. I advise the pull-out types instead of the pull-down type, and definitely instead of the side sprayer. The pull-out gives you the full force of flow wherever you use it. *Remember*: Tall pots do not have to fit under the faucet if you have a pull-out


----------



## Kathy642 (Aug 21, 2015)

I'd prefer not to have to switch the hose at time of installation. If I don't want to spend the extra $$ on a different hose, how worried should I be about it being a good hose(the one it comes with).  
Tall pots have to fit under if I'm washing them.  I don't want to bump the faucet while washing/rinsing tall pot or cookie sheet.   My old faucet was about 6 1/2" from spout to deck. Kept hitting the faucet when washing something big.


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 21, 2015)

I cooked corn on the cob last night dozen ears of great big PA sweet corn grown locally. It&#8217;s the best time of the year here the county fair starts tomorrow and everything is home grown. Well anyway after cleaning all that corn I got out the biggest pot and loaded it up. There was some stuff thawing in the left sink and some stuff waiting to be rinsed off for the dish washer in the right hand sink. So I tossed that pot up on the counter next to the sink and pulled out the end of water thing and pulled it over to the pot and turned on the cold water and filled it right up in about 30 to 60 seconds. I didn&#8217;t have to reach down in the sink and break my back I just slid it off the counter and over to the stove. After dinner I put the leftovers away and because the pot is too big for the dishwasher I set it in the right sink put a little soap in it and that is a pump thing built on the left hand side very handy I might add. Scrubbed the pot a little and dumped it out. then I took the water spout and pushed it to the left sink and pulled out the sprayer out of it and flipped that big pot every way it could go and sprayed it clean of soap. Then set the pot to the side to dry and used the wand to rinse the sink clean. Worked real good and I never bumped the pot once with the spray thing. Mine has a weight under the sink that helps the hose go back in. if I shove something tall under that spot the weight gets stuck on it and then the hose is a PITA to get back in. now that I got all the junk out from under the sink we don&#8217;t use that thing works slick. Until this thread I didn&#8217;t know the height of the end nor did I care. Now I still don&#8217;t know the height nor do I care. But I do look at it and wonder how high it is.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 21, 2015)

Bud, fashion a peice of plywood so many inces from the back of the cupboard so that the hose has it's own space to run in.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 21, 2015)

Kathy, I really do believe you are pulling our collective chain. Modern faucets don't chip, the hoses very rarely break and you have the option of replacing them easily anyway. You're willing to pay $400 for a faucet but won't spend another $10 for the hose that will give you confidence. We've all had plastic hoses on on our sprayers for the last 30 years, and yet i can't find one thread on this forum about a broken sprayer hose. You want a tall faucet but it can't splash. Did I miss anything? No wait!.... don't answer that.


----------



## Kathy642 (Aug 22, 2015)

Actually, I don't want a tall faucet. Just one that has close to an 8" spout height(spout/aerator to deck), longer reach towards front of sink, good water/flow and strong spray and comes in dark bronze .  Also, I'd like to hear from others that actually have a faucet they like that is like or similar to what I'm looking for. 

Yes, I know, the Kohler forte is great. It actually has the dimensions I want, since it's shorter with over 10" reach and over 8" spout height(spout to counter). it's actually perfect, except for the fact that it doesn't come in the dark bronze color we really want. I'm actually quite disappointed about that, because if it came in the darker bronze, I'd have my faucet picked.

If I do change the hose, should I get the braided stainless or braided nylon?  Some say stainless is best, but some say the braided nylon is better.


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 22, 2015)

nealtw said:


> Bud, fashion a peice of plywood so many inces from the back of the cupboard so that the hose has it's own space to run in.


 

Great idea Neal I will do that. Good winter project.


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 22, 2015)

I select products daily as part of my job and many times I have in my head an ideal product that would suit an intended application perfectly. With the internet the selection process is much simpler than the days when I had to talk to a dozen suppliers if I exhausted my own files and reached out to coworkers in vain. Sometimes the suppliers would then go back and look more and contact additional sources and in the end there were and still are times I would draw a blank and no product was out there that fit my needs. I was then left with altering a commercial product or designing my own product or figuring a way around by making compromises. 

That&#8217;s where I feel you are with this at this point. You may look long enough and find something made in some remote corner of the world by some company you never heard of that fits the bill. You may find a custom builder of such and item that would cast and make you what you want. You could buy the one you found that was all but the right finish and take it apart and have the finish redone in a plating shop. Or you could pick the closest fit and sacrifice function or looks. The majority of men like function and price as their driving force and many could care less about the color or texture of the products they use as long as they do the job. A lot of women not all like the look of the finished result and will sacrifice a lot of function for looks in that case. 

If there isn&#8217;t a product out there that matches it all there just isn&#8217;t one out there. The way it normally works for me is when I give up and make my selection and put it into place the next week a new product comes on the market that is exactly what I&#8217;m looking for. 

Now I&#8217;m going back to looking for that new car I want. I want it to look like a corvette only 4WD and can go off road and pull a large loaded trailer get 40MPG hold 6 adults and cost under 12 grand. I know there is one out there.


----------



## zannej (Aug 22, 2015)

Kathy, with a pull-out faucet you won't have to worry about the reach so much because you will be able to pull the hose out to reach. If you are worried about things hitting the faucet because it is too short, look for a faucet that has a swivel spout so you can push it out of the way.

You can ask questions about poducts on amazon, HomeDepot, and Lowes and sometimes the manufacturers will answer. HomeDepot and Lowes seemed more likely to get mfr responses on their websites-- that is if they are carrying the products.

I've heard that the stainless steel braided hoses are good. The hose in my faucet is plastic and it hasn't leaked or had problems in the 10+ years that I've been very rough on the faucet.

The people who complained about the 1.5gpm being low pressure were probably previously using older unthrottled faucets that were made prior to the eco-friendly rules were put in place to try to control water usage. Also, some people might just have bad water pressure to begin with and it might not have anything to do with the faucet.

There are also tricks with improving the force of a spray-- such as using your thumb to make the opening smaller so the water comes out in a more concentrated area. You can also probably remove flow restriction devices.

I know how you feel about not being able to find something that fits all of your parameters. I'm very picky about things, but I agree with bud, that sometimes it is best to just go with what has the best function. If you find something later on that seems perfect, you can try to sell the used faucet on craigslist or ebay or something. I know that's not what you really want, but its something to keep in mind.


----------



## frodo (Aug 22, 2015)

if the plastic spray hose is bugging you  get a different hose

http://screencast.com/t/c4nokP0X


----------

